

H.P. makes $1 billion bet on open source cloud services - dfine
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/05/07/h-p-makes-1-billion-bet-on-open-cloud/

======
mark_l_watson
Probably a good strategy, selling services using OpenStack and supporting
hybrid public/private cloud services.

For smaller companies I think a sweet spot will be running OpenStack
themselves on their own or rented servers (way cheaper than even VPSs)
combined with some capacity in commercial OpenStack offerings (geographically
close by for low latency) for redundancy and occasional scaling.

